# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Μπλουζάκια "hlektronika.gr"

## Lykos1986

Χτες όπως είναι γνωστό έγινε μια ακόμα συνάντηση του _hlektronika.gr_. μέσα στα πολλά θέματα που συζητήσαμε καθώς επίσης και την παρακολούθηση του αγώνα της εθνικής μας, συζητήθηκε και το θέμα στο να φτιάξουμε μερικά μπλουζάκια έτσι ώστε να κουβαλάμε και πάνω μας το…   αγαπημένο μας forum! 

Οι απόψεις που ακούστηκαν ήταν όλες σεβαστές αλλά θα θέλαμε να δούμε την ανταπόκριση που υπάρχει γενικός (μην φτιάξουμε και μόνο 10 μπλουζάκια!!!). Οι τιμές θα κυμανθούν ανάλογα με την παραγωγή. Τώρα για νούμερα, χρώματα και σχέδια δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα αλλά όλα αυτά θα τα δούμε στην πορεία. Οπότε όποιος θέλει, ας κάνει ένα post για να δούμε την συμμετοχή. 

PS1:
Το post που θα κάνετε δεν είναι δεσμευτικό, απλά θέλουμε να δούμε την συμμετοχή και τελικός το αν αξίζει να κάνουμε μια τέτοια προσπάθεια. 

PS2: 
Το μήνυμα ας διορθωθεί από κάποιον moderator αν χρειάζεται έτσι ώστε να περικλείονται όλοι οι… “παράμετροι” ακόμα και να διαγραφεί αν είναι νωρίς για μια τέτοια ενέργεια!

Αυτά!!!

----------


## gio_7

Πολλη καλη ιδεα εγω ειμαι μεσα

----------


## Ashtaroth

καλή ιδέα

θα ήθελα ένα μπλουζάκι

----------


## NUKE

Καλη ιδεα.Και εγω θα ηθελα....

----------


## Nemmesis

μεσα και εγω... και να προτινω κατι ακομα... απο μπροστα να εχει το σημα του site και  απο την πισω μερια το ονομα του μελους... αλλα ενα θεμα ειναι και το πως θα μαζευτουν τα λεφτα πριν την αγορα... για να μην χρεωθουν καποιοι μπλουζακια που παριγγηλαν καποιοι αλλοι και τελικα δεν τα θελουν...

----------


## gsmaster

Το συζητήσαμε κι αυτό, και για να έχει ο καθένας το όνομά του θα ανεβεί η τιμή. Αρχικά είπαμε να βγούνε όλα ίδιο σχέδιο, και άν θέλει μετά κάποιος μπορεί να προσθέσει το όνομά του. 

ΟΤΑΝ βγει η ανακοίνωση για το ποιος θα παραγγείλει τελικά, θα βρεθεί και ο τρόπος πληρωμής. 

Κι εγώ θα πάρω ενοοείται....

----------


## DT200

Καλή η ιδέα σας παιδιά ! 
Aλλά εμένα με ξέρετε δεν είμαι και πολύ ζεστός με το φόρουμ, 
γι’αυτό θα πάρω δύο (2) μπας και ζεσταθώ λιγάκι.    :Very Happy:

----------


## Nemmesis

εδω τα καλα ηλεκτρονικα μπλουζακια... 3 στο ευρω... "Φερε 2-3!!!!"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Radiometer

και εγώ  μέσα είμαι,
να ρωτήσω κάτι, για τι  σχεδία μιλάμε   :Question:   μακρυμάνικο η κοντομάνικο   :Question:  η και τα 2   :Very Happy:

----------


## Lykos1986

Δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα…    Συμμετοχές μαζεύουμε για να δούμε ανάλογα με την ποσότητα τι τιμές θα πάρουμε...

Φυσικά και εγώ μέσα…

----------


## lepouras

λοιπόν επειδή κάποιοι αρχίσατε να παραφέρεστε λέω να αλλάξω την πρότασή μου και να τον ξαμολήσω.


 :Επιθετικός:  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Το baned γράφεται banned......

----------


## lepouras

το διόρθωσα παλιοχαρακτήρα(μόλις το ανέβασα το είδα και εγώ :Tongue2: )

----------


## leosedf

Το ashole επίσης γράφεται asshole......

----------


## lepouras

με ξέσκισες. ότι άλλο βρεις διόρθωσε το μόνος σου :Lol:  :Tongue2: 
δεν σβήνεις τις 2 από κάτω γιατί δεν βρήκα πως γίνετε?

----------


## moutoulos

Είσαι Οκ !!!. 
Εμένα πάντως αυτό το λογοτυπάκι μου αρέσει  :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

ε αν δεν τον πειράζει και τον άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενο τότε παραχωρώ τα πνευματικά μου  δικαιώματα :Tongue:

----------


## bchris

> Είσαι Οκ !!!. 
> Εμένα πάντως αυτό το λογοτυπάκι μου αρέσει



Και για μενα ενα please (XXL)

----------


## A--15

Και εγώ………… φανατικά το θέλω

----------


## SV1JRT

,

ΜΕΣΑ και εγώ (XL)

.

----------


## mihalas2

πυροβολα αλλο ενα ΧL

----------


## leosedf

Ρε παίδες δε λέω ότι δεν είναι ωραίο αλλά το ανθρωπάκι δεν έχει και πολύ σχέση με τη σελίδα.

----------


## lepouras

> Ρε παίδες δε λέω ότι δεν είναι ωραίο αλλά το ανθρωπάκι δεν έχει και πολύ σχέση με τη σελίδα.



έχει. πως δεν έχει.  :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Εμ δεν έχει.

Τότε να βάλουμε αυτό

----------


## agis68

Eγω πάντως το δικό μου το έφτιαξα......Εδωσα παραγγελια στη Vistaprint με 9 δολλάρια....μαζί με έξοδα αποστολής (είμαστε παλιοι συνεργάτες μια και εκει εφτιαχνα ολες τις καρτες και διαφημιστικά της εταιρείας μου οποτε απο 12 δολλαρια μου εκανε εκπτωση

----------


## Hary Dee

Άργησα αλλά είδα και εγώ το θέμα. Να ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί νομίζω δεν αναφέρθηκε.
1) Θα θέλατε να υλοποιήσουμε ένα σχέδιο και να υπάρχει στην αγορά του μια μικρή συνδρομή για το forum (πχ 5€);
2) Υπάρχει τρόπος να οργανωθεί το παραπάνω;

----------


## αλπινιστης

Χαραλαμπε αυτη ηταν η αρχικη ιδεα. Να φτιαξουμε τα μπλουζακια και να εχει ενα σχετικο κερδος το site απο την πωληση τους (υπο μορφη δωρεας παντα!)

Οσο αφορα τα σχεδια, επειδη ειμαι λιγο συντηρητικο παιδι (δεν θελω σχολια!) πως θα σας φαινοταν κατι τετοιο:

Θα αναφερει μονο το site (οχι το "κοινοτητα ηλεκτρονικων")
και θα ειναι διακριτικο σημα στο στηθος. Ακριβως το ιδιο και σε μπλουζακια πολο για το καλοκαιρι...θα λεει πολυ και μπορεις α τα φορας ανετα και στη δουλεια. Αντε να πας στο γραφειο με το BANNED!

----------

bchris (25-11-13)

----------


## Hary Dee

Με μεγαλύτερο σήμα στην πλάτη ίσως κάποτε αναγνωρίσουμε έναν συμφορουμίτη κάπου σε ανύποπτη ώρα :P
Αλέξανδρε όμως πώς μπορεί να οργανωθεί αυτό;

----------


## A--15

Καλημέρα σας
Με βρίσκεται απόλυτα σύμφωνο, και είμαι μέσα 100%. Και για το μπλουζάκι και για την συνδρομή.
Θα βάλω την Κυρά μου στο παιχνίδι, μιας και είμαι μακριά. Και το συντηρητικό μου αρέσει αλλά και το ανθρωπάκι με τα κουμπούρια
Μην ξεχάσω, και εγώ με ΧL  είμαι μια χαρά
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## bchris

Ναι ρε παιδια κι εμενα μου αρεσει το συντηρητικο, καθως επισης και το αλλο (το BANNED).
Το θεμα ειναι να κανουμε κατι ολοι μαζι σαν ..κοινοτητα.

Ποιος θ' αναλαβει το project?

----------


## lepouras

λοιπόν να πω κάτι. επειδή καταλαβαίνω και την θέση των παιδιών στο να πούνε βγάζουμε κάτι και το πουλάμε και δεν θέλουν(σεβαστό και μπράβο τους)
από την άλλη και την δικιά μας κάψα να τζερτζελεδιασουμε με σοβαρό ή όχι ύφος.  επειδή δεν ήμαστε όμως και λαμογια (χμ εντάξει όχι και τόσο :Lol: )για να το κάνουμε χωρίς αυτούς.  προτείνω ας αναλάβει κάποιος που ξέρει που μπορούν να γίνουν τα μπλουζάκια για όσους θέλουν και αντί για 5 που μπορεί να κοστίσουν λέμε 10 μεταξύ μας, και κάνουμε δωρεά τα παραπανίσια στο φόρουμ. έτσι δεν τους φέρνουμε σε δύσκολη θέση κάνουμε και εμείς την κάψα μας και τους προσφέρουμε την βοήθεια που θέλουμε.

----------

bchris (25-11-13)

----------


## bchris

> λοιπόν να πω κάτι. επειδή καταλαβαίνω και την θέση των παιδιών στο να πούνε βγάζουμε κάτι και το πουλάμε και δεν θέλουν(σεβαστό και μπράβο τους)
> από την άλλη και την δικιά μας κάψα να τζερτζελεδιασουμε με σοβαρό ή όχι ύφος.  επειδή δεν ήμαστε όμως και λαμογια (χμ εντάξει όχι και τόσο)για να το κάνουμε χωρίς αυτούς.  προτείνω ας αναλάβει κάποιος που ξέρει που μπορούν να γίνουν τα μπλουζάκια για όσους θέλουν και αντί για 5 που μπορεί να κοστίσουν λέμε 10 μεταξύ μας, και κάνουμε δωρεά τα παραπανίσια στο φόρουμ. έτσι δεν τους φέρνουμε σε δύσκολη θέση κάνουμε και εμείς την κάψα μας και τους προσφέρουμε την βοήθεια που θέλουμε.




Αυτος ο καποιος (δεν δειχνω) εχει εμφανιστει ηδη => Ειναι ο Αγης  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

:Lol:  με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες των χώνουμε? Αγη αναλαμβάνεις :Biggrin: .
πάντως εγώ που δεν δουλεύω σε γραφείο και δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πάω σε γάμο με το μπλουζάκι θα ήθελα ένα με το BANNED. και ένα να στείλω δώρο στον leo. :Tongue2:

----------

bchris (25-11-13), 

tasos987 (25-11-13)

----------


## tasos987

Εφοσον ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ :Tongue2:  αποφασιστηκε ,Αγη τη μεζουρα ανα χειρας και ξεκινα να μας περνεις μετρα :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Με βάλατε και εμένα στην μπρίζα!!!Να προτείνω μια ιδέα;
Γιατί να  δώσετε τα σχέδια σε μαγαζί , να αυξηθεί η τιμή και να έχει μικρότερο  κέρδος το site αντί να τις φτιάξει κάποιος με έτοιμα σιδερότυπα.
Θα μου πείτε που θα βρούμε τα σιδερότυπα και ποιος θα τις φτιάξει.Πριν από ένα μήνα πήγα μια βόλτα στο πλαίσιο και πήρε το μάτι 
μου έτοιμα σιδερότυπα που έιναι σαν χαρτί.Με τον εκτυπωτή τυπώνεις το σχέδιο που θέλεις και το σιδερώνεις στην μπλούζα σου.
*Βέβαια δεν κάνω διαφήμιση* μην παρεξηγηθώ, αλλά πιστεύω ότι έτσι συμφέρει καλύτερα.Ίσως να υπάρχουν και άλλα μαγαζία που να έχουν σιδερότυπα.
Τώρα μπορεί κάποιος να αναλάβει τις εκτυπώσεις όμως θα έχει μια επιβάρυνση στα μελάνια του εκτυπωτή του.
Σας παραθέτω μια μπλούζα που έφτιαξα με μια λυχνία(δεν κυκλοφορώ με αυτή στην πόλη) :Smile: .
Επίσης ένα μικρό προβληματάκι υπάρχει και στα πλυσίματα που με τον καιρό ξεβάφει.

----------


## spirakos

Το σιδεροτυπο εξαφανιζεται και μαλιστα γρηγορα
Καλυτερα σε επαγγελματια απο οπου και αν το κοιταξεις

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Ναι συμφωνώ ότι δεν είναι αντοχής αλλά από θέμα οικονομίας αποτελεί μια καλή λύση περισσότερο για το forum . :Smile: 

Τέλος πάντων περιμένω πάντως μπλουζάκι hlektronika!!!

----------


## lepouras

και μια νέα βερσιόν τον τελευταίων ημερών :Lol: 

και ξέρω που θα το στείλει δώρο ο leo :hahahha:

----------


## leosedf

Κάτσε να πάρω το φίλο μου το Μάνο που είναι σαν τον terminator να έρθει να σε βρει εκεί.


Σημείωση: πρέπει να βάλεις και τη λέξη ARE

----------


## lepouras

χαλάω εγώ χατίρια? θα στείλω ένα και στον Μάνο για να τον γλυκάνω :Tongue2: .

----------


## leosedf

Μάλλον αντέχεις στο ξύλο, θα του πω να παίξει ακορντεόν με τη σπονδυλική σου στήλη.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lepouras

> Μάλλον αντέχεις στο ξύλο, θα του πω να παίξει ακορντεόν με τη σπονδυλική σου στήλη.



*του φευγάλα η μάνα ποτέ δεν έκλαψε*

----------


## primeras

Παιδιά αν και ηλεκτρονικός δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι, παρακολουθώ το θέμα από την αρχή με πολύ προσοχή καθώς μου αρέσει πολύ η ιδέα να έχω μπλουζάκι του αγαπημένου μου forum και γιατί όχι να κάνω και δωράκια σε φίλους.
Αν θέλετε ακούστε και την άποψη μου. Δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου από το θέμα απλά θα παραθέσω την σκέψη μου, επειδή βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν ωραίες ιδέες αλλά κολλάμε κάπως στην υλοποίηση.
Λοιπόν ακούστε τι λεω:

Αποφασίζουμε πιο-α σχέδιο-α θέλουμε.Μιλάει κάποιος (οποιοσδήποτε από εμάς) κι εγώ αν θέλετε, με ένα κατάστημα που θα προτείνετε. Του λέμε ότι θέλουμε αρχικά 100 πχ μπλουζάκια και συμφωνούμε στην τιμή με ανοιχτό λογαριασμό για μετέπειτα παραγωγές.Κάνουμε συμφωνία με το κατάστημα ώστε στην τιμή θέλουμε να προσθέτουμε το ποσό των 5 ευρώ πχ για κάθε μπλουζάκι, τα οποία θα καταθέτονται από το ίδιο το κατάστημα στο λογαριασμό του forum. Εδώ νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχουν διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις με τον καταστηματάρχη (Προσωπικά δεν έχω σχέση με κανένα κατάστημα –προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων-).Ανεβάζει το κατάστημα στην ιστοσελίδα του το-α προϊόν-τα.Γνωστοποιούμε στο Forum μας την σελίδα του καταστήματος.Παραγγέλνουμε ο καθένας όσα μπλουζάκια θέλει χωρίς άλλες διαδικασίες. 

Νομίζω ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο βγαίνουμε όλοι κερδισμένοι χωρίς κάποιος να τραβιέται με πολύπλοκες διαδικασίες εκτός την αρχική παραγγελία - διακανονισμό.
Τι λέτε στέκει το σκεπτικό μου ή θα φάω κανένα ban; :Unsure:

----------


## Hary Dee

> Αποφασίζουμε πιο-α σχέδιο-α θέλουμε.Μιλάει κάποιος (οποιοσδήποτε από εμάς) κι εγώ αν θέλετε, με ένα κατάστημα που θα προτείνετε. Του λέμε ότι θέλουμε αρχικά 100 πχ μπλουζάκια και συμφωνούμε στην τιμή με ανοιχτό λογαριασμό για μετέπειτα παραγωγές.Κάνουμε συμφωνία με το κατάστημα ώστε στην τιμή θέλουμε να προσθέτουμε το ποσό των 5 ευρώ πχ για κάθε μπλουζάκι, τα οποία θα καταθέτονται από το ίδιο το κατάστημα στο λογαριασμό του forum. Εδώ νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχουν διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις με τον καταστηματάρχη (Προσωπικά δεν έχω σχέση με κανένα κατάστημα –προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων-).Ανεβάζει το κατάστημα στην ιστοσελίδα του το-α προϊόν-τα.Γνωστοποιούμε στο Forum μας την σελίδα του καταστήματος.Παραγγέλνουμε ο καθένας όσα μπλουζάκια θέλει χωρίς άλλες διαδικασίες.



Καλό ακούγεται αλλά πρέπει να μας πει ο Θάνος/admin αν γίνεται. Γιατί εμείς μπορούμε να βρούμε μαγαζί, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα πρέπει να τα κανονίσει εκείνος νομίζω...





> Τι λέτε στέκει το σκεπτικό μου ή θα φάω κανένα ban;



Για αυτό το ζήτημα θα σε ενημερώσει σύντομα ο Κωνσταντίνος πιστεύω, μην αγχώνεσαι! :Biggrin:

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Παιδιά αν και ηλεκτρονικός δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι, παρακολουθώ το θέμα από την αρχή με πολύ προσοχή καθώς μου αρέσει πολύ η ιδέα να έχω μπλουζάκι του αγαπημένου μου forum και γιατί όχι να κάνω και δωράκια σε φίλους.
> Αν θέλετε ακούστε και την άποψη μου. Δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου από το θέμα απλά θα παραθέσω την σκέψη μου, επειδή βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν ωραίες ιδέες αλλά κολλάμε κάπως στην υλοποίηση.
> Λοιπόν ακούστε τι λεω:
> 
> Αποφασίζουμε πιο-α σχέδιο-α θέλουμε.Μιλάει κάποιος (οποιοσδήποτε από εμάς) κι εγώ αν θέλετε, με ένα κατάστημα που θα προτείνετε. Του λέμε ότι θέλουμε αρχικά 100 πχ μπλουζάκια και συμφωνούμε στην τιμή με ανοιχτό λογαριασμό για μετέπειτα παραγωγές.Κάνουμε συμφωνία με το κατάστημα ώστε στην τιμή θέλουμε να προσθέτουμε το ποσό των 5 ευρώ πχ για κάθε μπλουζάκι, τα οποία θα καταθέτονται από το ίδιο το κατάστημα στο λογαριασμό του forum. Εδώ νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχουν διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις με τον καταστηματάρχη (Προσωπικά δεν έχω σχέση με κανένα κατάστημα –προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων-).Ανεβάζει το κατάστημα στην ιστοσελίδα του το-α προϊόν-τα.Γνωστοποιούμε στο Forum μας την σελίδα του καταστήματος.Παραγγέλνουμε ο καθένας όσα μπλουζάκια θέλει χωρίς άλλες διαδικασίες.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο βγαίνουμε όλοι κερδισμένοι χωρίς κάποιος να τραβιέται με πολύπλοκες διαδικασίες εκτός την αρχική παραγγελία - διακανονισμό.
> Τι λέτε στέκει το σκεπτικό μου ή θα φάω κανένα ban;



BAN BAN!!!
Πολυ καλη η ιδεα σου. 
Εαν θελετε, μπορω να μιλησω με μαγαζι (αυτο που ειχα στειλει τον ΚωστηΝι) για να το αναλαβει. Θελω ομως ΟΚ απο το φορουμ και να εχουμε αποφασισει τα σχεδια. (Πιστευω και το ΒΑΝΝΕD και το διακριτικο.)
Μπορουμε  να επιλεγουμε και σε τι μπλουζακι θελουμε (κοντομανικο T-shirt ή πολο, ή μακρυμανικο πολο)

----------


## bchris

Να πω και κατι αλλο:

Πως θα σας φαινοταν η ιδεα να στειλουμε κι ενα μπλουζακι στον Dave (eevblog) ?
"Παρε δυο στειλτου το ενα κι ασε μας ησυχους" θα ελεγε κανεις, αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι ποιος θα παει στο ταχυδρομειο, 
αλλα απο ποιον (ποιους) θα  παρει το μπλουζακι ο Dave.

Αν συμφωνειτε λοιπον, πειτε το εδω, αλλιως....

----------


## agis68

πήξαμε στη δημοκρατία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! τι φιλελευθερα ατομα ειστε όλοι ρε μπαγασες!!!! Παίδες ΔΕΝ μπορώ να αναλάβω διότι πότε είμαι Αθήνα και πότε λείπω.....οπότε!!!! Αλλωστε εγω το μπλουζάκι που ήθελα το έκανα....για την πάρτη μου.....Αποφασίστε πόοσοι θέλετε.....Τι ακριβώς θέλετε....(μεγέθοι, σχέδια, χρώματα, ειδος μπλούζας) και οταν είστε ετοιμοι με λιστα (και μονο τότε) θα αναλάβω. Ελπίζω να μη παρεξηγηθώ αλλά δηλώσεις του τύπου...."πιασε και μενα ένα XL " είναι σα να λες "πιασε και μια σκέτη απο γκουβέτσι". Φτιάξτε μια λιστα.....και εδώ είμαστε

----------


## lepouras

Αγι τη θέλεις να πεις  :W00t: ? ότι σε χώσαμε :Confused1: ? πα πα πα απαράδεκτο. εμείς :Shame on you: ? τα καλύτερα παιδιά? παρακαλώ να ανακαλέσεις(και να αναλάβεις όπως δημοκρατικά αποφασίσαμε :hahahha: ). παιδιά σεβαστές όλες οι προτάσεις. ας γίνει όπως θέλετε δεν έχω πρόβλημα. :Thumbup1: 

ΜΠΛΟΥΖΑΚΙ ΘΕΛΩ!!!!!!!! :Ψώνιο:

----------


## agis68

> Αγι τη θέλεις να πεις ? ότι σε χώσαμε? πα πα πα απαράδεκτο. εμείς? τα καλύτερα παιδιά? παρακαλώ να ανακαλέσεις(και να αναλάβεις όπως δημοκρατικά αποφασίσαμε).



εσύ και αν είσαι!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tongue2:    Τι??? αν δεν αναλάβω θα με μπανάρεις για κανα 2-3 χρονάκια???????????????? :Lol: 


Ads not by this site

Ads not by this site

----------

